# WTD - Akrapovic or Litchfield Triple Silenced Exhaust (have Armytrix, can trade if preferable)



## Muzza80 (Jul 20, 2020)

I’m after an Akrapovic or Litchfield Triple Silenced Exhaust system for my DBA if anyone is selling up?

I’ve currently an Armytrix Valvetronic which id be happy to P/X in some way, it’s just a bit loud for me as I want to be able to take the car on trackdays, I suspect drive by limits will be exceeded with the Armytrix.

Glasgow based but can travel.

Cheers


----------



## stevef144 (Dec 28, 2018)

Hi Muzza

Would you sell your system?


----------



## Muzza80 (Jul 20, 2020)

Hi mate, yes I guess I would, I’m going to make enquiries on the Litchfield system tomorrow. Ping me a message. Cheers


----------



## stevef144 (Dec 28, 2018)

Muzza80 said:


> Hi mate, yes I guess I would, I’m going to make enquiries on the Litchfield system tomorrow. Ping me a message. Cheers


PM’d you


----------

